# Shark Fishing



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Is anyone doing any shark fishing now? I will be coming down in a couple of weeks and wanted to know if it was worth bringng all the gear for vacation?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks I will probably bring the 12/0 it might be too cool for the 14/0 unless the makos are swimming through


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

i think i'm goin tmw but not 100% sure yet.. wish me luck (its my first sharkin adventure)


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

It will heat up any time now, shark baits movin in. Good luck Tiger and blindfly.


----------

